# Ive got an amazing idea for a thread!



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

Your TT Forum Names, Tell us where does it come from, and why

I go first.."Greyhound" was the name of the street I grew up on and im scared of 'Dawgs'


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Why would your nickname/forum name be your street address ? Haha

Mines just my nickname from my last name. 26 being my lucky number hence the private plate T26NKS.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

RudeBadger is my XBOX gaming tag.... as Im quite rude and like Badgering :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Adam-tt my name is adam and believe it or not I own a TT :-D


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

RudeBadger said:


> RudeBadger is my XBOX gaming tag.... as Im quite rude and like Badgering :lol:


I will be adding you on live later on if you don't mind :-D


----------



## tonicww (Apr 14, 2012)

really boring ... 

tonicww is a short version of the name of my company.

Normally I choose usernames with a motorsport theme, but must have had a bad day when I registered here :mrgreen:


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Why would your nickname/forum name be your street address ? Haha
> 
> Mines just my nickname from my last name. 26 being my lucky number hence the private plate T26NKS.


I loved that road man!! I did everything on it


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

My name's Nathan Pilcher shortened to Nafe Pilcher shortened to Nafe P (and my reg plate is N8FE P)


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

greyhound said:


> Your TT Forum Names, Tell us where does it come from, and why
> 
> I go first.."Greyhound" was the name of the street I grew up on and im scared of 'Dawgs'


Don't take this the wrong way but for some reason I assumed it was perhaps because you were compared to a Greyhound dog at some point.......... :? . I wouldn't have guessed it was a road name in a million years!

















BTW, mine is my name surprisingly. Maybe we should start a lookalike thread now too? :roll:


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

My wifes name is Karen, my name is Richard, hence Kas and Rich or Kasandrich


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

NAFE_P said:


> My name's Nathan Pilcher shortened to Nafe Pilcher shortened to Nafe P (and my reg plate is N8FE P)


and youre from swindon, i spent many o nights at Revolutions and D&D happily named Divorced and desperate, ahh that reminds me of a place called maybe Francos? or Johnny? people with mental retardation (not taking the mick out of genuinly disabled people) but that was one hole!!

anyway's love swindon still


----------



## jqhn80 (May 21, 2011)

I once mispelled my screen name written in capitals in a colin mcrae playstation game with a capital Q instead of on O and i kept it since. 80 is the year i was born (not my age).


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

[/quote]

Don't take this the wrong way but for some reason I assumed it was perhaps because you were compared to a Greyhound dog at some point.......... :? [/quote]

Haha, NO i was never compared to a dog, but now youve illustrated it so well with a photo im seeing the resemblence! thanks


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Mines boring, im called Mal and i drive a TT ! 8) Its also my ps3 gamertag if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I've no idea how I thought of my forum name it just came to me in a flash of brilliance :lol:  :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, my name's Gareth but when I was younger, my brother and I were really into Wayne's World when it came out.

The greetings would go "Party on Wayne... Party on Garth" and he's called me Garth ever since. My friends picked up on it and it stuck :mrgreen:


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

My surname is Challoner,so when i got the TT and being an Arnie fan thought ChallonaTTer would be a daft enough name for me :lol: "asta la vista baby"or something along those lines! :lol:


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

I used to have a Comodore Amiga 1200.... There was a game caled 4D Sports Boxing, where you fought your way through the ranks until you became champ. Anyway, along the way, you could fight this little wiry guy called Smokin' Joe Blow. I tried all ways to beat him, but he always knocked me out... I think it was programmed into the game that he was unbeatable.

Anyway, whenever I needed a nickname on either a game console, forum, or whatever.... I decided to use SmOkiNjOe.

In the early 2000's I was quite well known globally by this nickname for releasing fixes and optimisations for Windows XP.... even before it was released to the public.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

I just have one of those faces


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It's because I am a bird spotter who lives at the end of the street. Thes threads get better every time can we have more please .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm called DoTTi because I am bonkers about polka dots and anything with spot and dots on and I am 'dotti' as in a bit bonkers too. :wink:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dotti said:


> I'm called DoTTi because I am bonkers about polka dots and anything with spot and dots on and I am 'dotti' as in a bit bonkers too. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Please say ur female ?


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I'm called DoTTi because I am bonkers about polka dots and anything with spot and dots on and I am 'dotti' as in a bit bonkers too. :wink:
> ...


if she's not il eat my hat


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Was the first "paul" eBay user name that was available when I registered. Use it for most log ins if I can saves remembering loads of different ones.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

names gary so been gazz for too many years to mention and as you can't say cunt on here without is coming out as dodah i couldn't have the name i wanted


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Mine is because I was 49 when I joined and thought it would be appropriate for several years.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

fiftyish said:


> Mine is because I was 49 when I joined and thought it would be appropriate for several years.


old cunt :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

jays_225 - names james nickname jay, used ( [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) to have a tt 225


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Mines very boring....TT obvious reason why lol and chan is short for chantelle which is my name 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have no idea how I came up with mine :roll: :lol:

This thread has been done before a few times, in fact I think I may have even done it once, but with all the new people joining daily it's always worth revisiting things.

Charlie


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I was given my forum name by my Mum and Dad, which shows incredible foresight in the pre computer/internet age of the 1960s. Almost visionary!


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

Charlie said:


> I have no idea how I came up with mine :roll: :lol:
> 
> This thread has been done before a few times, in fact I think I may have even done it once, but with all the new people joining daily it's always worth revisiting things.
> 
> Charlie


How old are you sir? i hope youve done it more than once, Bada Bing!!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

only god know what my user name means :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

greyhound said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea how I came up with mine :roll: :lol:
> ...


Shut it dog face :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

Charlie said:


> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


Come on now dont go all 'Vag' on me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I owned an Audi A3 before my TT and DFU are my initials = A3DFU. Plus the reg was cheap and available from the DVLA, which I bought for my A3 and kept it when I changed to the TT because my Audi dealer asked me to do so since the guys there got used to it :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Charlie said:


> I have no idea how I came up with mine :roll: :lol:
> 
> This thread has been done before a few times, in fact I think I may have even done it once, but with all the new people joining daily it's always worth revisiting things.
> 
> Charlie


I thought it was because your first name was right mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Mine is very simple  , my name is Jorge and own a TT Coupe Quattro.

Cheers


----------



## tomd1338 (May 1, 2012)

just the suggested usnername for my actualy name


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Massive Jam fan and a bloke, simples.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamman said:


> Massive Jam fan and a bloke, simples.


Good call I am also a big Jam fan 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

greyhound said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Oh yes, very much a female


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

My manes Dave ,and I live in Lincolnshire, the shortened word for Lincolnshire is lincs, so Davelincs


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

my real name is Joss but all my friends call me Jossy and I own an Audi TT :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> I was given my forum name by my Mum and Dad, which shows incredible foresight in the pre computer/internet age of the 1960s. Almost visionary!


That actually made me laugh out loud


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I have no imagination therefore I used my name :lol: :lol:


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess it's what I like to be in another life?! Apparently I'm hard work and the title goes very well, so they say. :roll:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Merlin C. the 'C' bit comes from my Welsh upbringing of saying things like,"its over there C" and other sentences ending in 'C', The 'Merlin comes from work, as a maintenance engineer if I did not have a part like a circuit timing board I would get a collection of time delay relays and build a circuit as a way of sorting a problem, so one particular manager called me the 'welsh wizard' hence it then got changed to 'merlin C'


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

G is for gangsta 
Force is how I back up my claims MoFo


I think I was just having an off day :?


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

Gforce said:


> G is for gangsta
> Force is how I back up my claims MoFo
> 
> 
> I think I was just having an off day :?


oh no- not an Internet gangster!


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Not just the Internet braap braap homie :lol:


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Merlin backwards as it was already taken , work in IT and been my nickname for years....nothing exciting I'm afraid


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

My motorcycle + name (look left).

Took ages to think of


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

lovinit...

When I was at uni and enjoying the easy life of just bein a student..drinking, going out, drinking/ studying once in a while! I was indeed Loving it! So my uni mail addy was this, then my hotmail account...my Xbox live account, and it's jst kept on going.... Forums etc... And it seems easier to carry it on than change it all... Lol!

My only downer was that McDonald's have completely ruined it for me with their stupid theme tune and tag line....ESP on Xbox live... :roll:


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Originally came from Days of Thunder, one of my all time gave films! The triple xxx was added cause the first place I registered it 'trickle' was already taken believe it or not! Kinda stuck from then on... same username everywhere I'm registered


----------

